
Objective-C on Windows - soparlaaurie
http://www.drunkenprogrammerblog.blogspot.com/
======
soparlaaurie
What is not clear for me, after reading this post, is if I could use
Objective-C 2.0 in GNUstep. Otherwise I suppose I could just buy a Mac.

------
octopus
You can't use the new features of Objective-C 2 in GNUstep, at least not with
the default Windows installation. I didn't tried on Linux.

